# Feral Pigeons Get A Win



## whytwings (Feb 12, 2011)

I was recently contacted by a TV networks current affairs program and was asked to appear and comment regarding practices used by some heavy weight industrial companies methods in reducing feral pigeons numbers at their locations of business , it was nice to see these people held accountable for the way they treat animals

I am pleased to say that a lot of feedback about the program was favorable and that the RSPCA also got involved and agreed that charges would be laid against those who thought they could flout animal cruelty laws in this state . Personally I think the network did a great job with the story

I hope that I was able to bring the feral pigeon into a more favorable light for those that wouldn't normally think twice about pigeons.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Thank you so much for being an advocate for feral pigeons! I love the ferals and am glad you spoke out about people harming them. They are lovely and innocent and deserve our respect and kindness.


----------



## whytwings (Feb 12, 2011)

cwebster said:


> Thank you so much for being an advocate for feral pigeons! I love the ferals and am glad you spoke out about people harming them. They are lovely and innocent and deserve our respect and kindness.


Thanks so much for your vote of confidence


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

Darren thats great! Does this air in Canada? Would love to watch it, or can you make a video clip of it or save it and uplaod to youtube, kryz can do that if you tell him where to find it.


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

I tried just googling the name in the banner and got this instead...

http://www.argentinaindependent.com...-mooted-as-response-to-cordoba-pigeon-plague/


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

It is sad that industrialists are just focusing
on their business and don't care for the lives which are forced to migrate/die because of them. People in adding dollars to their accounts have forgotten they are humans first and industrialists after that. 
Well love to know how the program favoured these lovely creatures and you tried to add to their knowledge when the poor birds were oppressed and forgotten. 
I highly appreciate your efforts and loved to know that a member from PT is so responsibly sharing knowledge about the poor birds we all love a lot. 
We all are proud of you.
Thank you  
Wish we all could watch it too...


----------



## whytwings (Feb 12, 2011)

Hopefully this link might work

http://www.todaytonightadelaide.com.au/stories/port-pigeons


----------



## whytwings (Feb 12, 2011)

Thank you Kiddy ....this isn't the first time I've been in the media regarding ferals . I hope the link works for you and you like it


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Thank you Darren. Good job!


----------



## whytwings (Feb 12, 2011)

Jay3 said:


> Thank you Darren. Good job!


....... cheers Jay !


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

whytwings said:


> Thank you Kiddy ....this isn't the first time I've been in the media regarding ferals . I hope the link works for you and you like it


Wow that's cool. I am just few months old to this site so I didn't know. 
Great job done. Unable to open it yet due to dying Internet connection but will surely watch as soon as I get a chance. Thanks again for favoring lovely creatures.


----------



## whytwings (Feb 12, 2011)

kiddy said:


> Wow that's cool. I am just few months old to this site so I didn't know.
> Great job done. Unable to open it yet due to dying Internet connection but will surely watch as soon as I get a chance. Thanks again for favoring lovely creatures.


Many thanks Kiddy......I have been a member for a little while , don't always get here as often as I like .


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

My pleasure  
Yes so I didn't see you before, I am a little much active these days, exploring the site, learning new lessons, even debating with Jay and we agree to disagree at the end as Jay says. Lol 
Hopeful that Jay doesn't mind


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Not at all. LOL. We agree on some things, but have different views on others. That is what keeps things interesting and makes you see different ways of looking at things.


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

I watched it, loved it, you were a good ambassador for the birds but I HATED seeing them being thrown in the GARBAGE alive, PLEASE tell me someone rescued those birds???


----------



## whytwings (Feb 12, 2011)

CBL said:


> I watched it, loved it, you were a good ambassador for the birds but I HATED seeing them being thrown in the GARBAGE alive, PLEASE tell me someone rescued those birds???


Unfortunately CBL ....this birds never made it back out of the bins alive .....but their deaths set the platform for the industries practices to be EXPOSED !

I'm glad you enjoyed the story ...feral pigeons rarely get that kind of exposure and I commend the 7 networks involvement in airing it , because it would silently have continued unnoticed.


----------



## whytwings (Feb 12, 2011)

kiddy said:


> My pleasure
> Yes so I didn't see you before, I am a little much active these days, exploring the site, learning new lessons, even debating with Jay and we agree to disagree at the end as Jay says. Lol
> Hopeful that Jay doesn't mind


Jay is an old hand .....we have at sometime or other disagreed with many members , but as he says it's what makes things interesting sometimes


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Oh well and good. I will continue to disagree then to make things more interesting with Jay 
Lol


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

whytwings said:


> Unfortunately CBL ....this birds never made it back out of the bins alive .....but their deaths set the platform for the industries practices to be EXPOSED !
> 
> I'm glad you enjoyed the story ...feral pigeons rarely get that kind of exposure and I commend the 7 networks involvement in airing it , because it would silently have continued unnoticed.


Sad for the poor birdies but really happy how you are helping them to get noticed


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Thank you for speaking up for the beautiful ferals! Was very sad to see that people are harming them and putting them alive in trash bins with so little disregard for their value and feelings. I love ferals and hope that investigation stops people from harming such innocent lovely birds. There are too many people but they don't get stuffed into trash bins alive or poisoned. Why pick on pigeons?


----------

